# Mitsubishi IGBTs



## Windy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello Everyone I'm in the process of collecting parts for a homebuilt DC controller,I have bought several Mitsubishi MG400Q1US41(EP) IGBTs on Ebay,the controller design I'm using requires 3 paralled. According to the tech info on the Powerex site the saturation voltage ranking for the IGBTs should be matched for proper load sharing. This ranking is indicated by a letter stamped in white ink near the small terminal pads. I would like to comunicate with anyone that has purchased some of these IGBTs and may not have a matched set. I have one code C and one code E that I do not need. I need two code D.These were purchased as used tested good.I have not removed them from the antistatic bags.If anyone is interested please PM me. Thanks Windy.


----------



## jlsawell (Apr 4, 2008)

Bummer! Send em back, I say, with a fiery letter to their complaints dept...


----------

